# Am I The Only One?????



## DoubleDip (Sep 3, 2009)

No offense to the die hard Crappie Fans but, i just don't see what's the big deal with crappie. IMO the meat isn't all that great. it's just too Flaky and Blend. I've try frying it, grill, baked, and steaming it but, same result, just too flaky and not sweet. White Bass in the other hand have texture and sweetness... Am I The Only One?????


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe you just don't like the taste of crappie. I like um both. To me crappie is better than a whites. But, that's just me.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

DoubleDip said:


> No offense to the die hard Crappie Fans but, i just don't see what's the big deal with crappie. IMO the meat isn't all that great. it's just too Flaky and Blend. I've try frying it, grill, baked, and steaming it but, same result, just too flaky and not sweet. White Bass in the other hand have texture and sweetness... Am I The Only One?????


I totally agree with you!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

If I had a choice ........I'll take flounder!! Hard to find one in the lake.


----------



## DoubleDip (Sep 3, 2009)

flounder and Crappie could be family member if you were to compare the meat texture IMO...


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

You can catch and release all of the crappie you want......I love em'


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

I like them all.... except mud cats, gar, GG and carp. Crappie is my favorite - I even munch on some raw while I am cleaning them. good stuff...


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

DoubleDip said:


> No offense to the die hard Crappie Fans but, i just don't see what's the big deal with crappie. IMO the meat isn't all that great. it's just too Flaky and Blend. I've try frying it, grill, baked, and steaming it but, same result, just too flaky and not sweet. White Bass in the other hand have texture and sweetness... Am I The Only One?????


 JUST ONE LESS AT THE PARKING LOT MIGHT BE EASIER TO FIND A SPOT! LOL!


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Haha, the only reason my wife will eat crappie is because it's so bland. Everything else tastes too fishy to her.

I like 'em all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

X5, more room at the crappie inn for me!!


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

I would agree that crappie is a little bit bland but thats only because the meat is so clean. Its all about how you cook it. I will grub down on crappie 3 times a day if its what I have.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It is the only fish I eat now, except the occasional catfish. I keep a plastic airtight bowl of it in the fridge, and fry it 5 of 7 days for either lunch or dinner. I have even fried it for breakfast!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Crappie is a very "clean" tasting fish. There is very little fishy taste to it which is why so many people like it. Usually people that don't like fish because of the taste will enjoy crappie for that very reason. It is a very very soft meat that smushes very easy even when cleaning them. Most other fish have meatier texture to them which I actually prefer. 

I will eat the fish I catch, so if I go crappie fishing I will be having those for din din. I like white, hybrid, cats, and even largemouth bass. I enjoy the different tastes of all the meats and very seldom deep fry it so all the flavors can be tasted. A little butter and some light seasoning in a skillet and you have you some great tasting fish


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

If you are a saltwater fisherman, you probably don't care much for the taste of freshwater fish as none of them compare favorably to trout/redfish/flounder, which themselves don't compare favorably to offshore fish. Lots will rave about white bass, and they are pretty good fresh, but they are only good for the first couple of weeks after freezing and then taste terrible. Bluegill can be very good or very bad, flavor depends on where you get them. Catfish is good becaue it has a totally different texture than any other fish and can be a nice change. I do not like stripers or hybrids unless they are cooked before being frozen. I do not like largemouth bass at all. Filleted crappie are very bland when fried IMO... but try this for crappie. Scale them, head them, gut them, and fry them whole. It makes a big difference and is my favorite fried fish. Because of that I prefer the 11 inchers. The fried fins are the best part, and the meat stays moist and retains it's sweetness.

That said, I am a terrible crappie fisherman and rarely have enough for a fry.  Every spring I try, and every spring I fail, get frustrated, and turn back to wearing out the catfish or redfish.


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

Ive got a recipe for crappie that will make your head spin, best fried crappie ever taught to me by my cousin. Get you some Louisiana Seasoned fish fry mix, cup and a half of milk, one whole egg and bottle of Louisiana Hot Sauce. You can substitute the egg by using butter milk instead of whole or 2%. I use a 12" pie pan for my wet ingredients, layer the bottom of the pan with hot sauce( if your not big on spice use less hot sauce) add milk and egg and mix. I like a 3 dipped fillet. Dip one: coat fillets in fish fry mix Dip two: dip in wet mix Dip three: coat in fish fry mix and let fillets sit for 5 mins or so. Vegie oil on 350-360 fry for 6-7 minutes. Best **** Fried Fish EVER!!!!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

My fishing is probably 50% fresh water and 50% salt water. I eat crappie, bass, white bass, perch, catfish, flounder, redfish, whitting, sand trout, speckled trout, gasper gou, drum, sheephead, rainbow trout, & salmond.

I like the crappie, rainbow trout, lg mouth bass & flounder the best. But, no matter what, cleaning, preparing and the way they are cooked makes all the difference.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

iCdeez said:


> Ive got a recipe for crappie that will make your head spin, best fried crappie ever taught to me by my cousin. Get you some Louisiana Seasoned fish fry mix, cup and a half of milk, one whole egg and bottle of Louisiana Hot Sauce. You can substitute the egg by using butter milk instead of whole or 2%. I use a 12" pie pan for my wet ingredients, layer the bottom of the pan with hot sauce( if your not big on spice use less hot sauce) add milk and egg and mix. I like a 3 dipped fillet. Dip one: coat fillets in fish fry mix Dip two: dip in wet mix Dip three: coat in fish fry mix and let fillets sit for 5 mins or so. Vegie oil on 350-360 fry for 6-7 minutes. Best **** Fried Fish EVER!!!!!!


Yum, that sounds good! I will try that!!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

My fav has to be a fresh juvenile Dorado on the grill. But I have had some kids that won't eat anything that will eat my fried White Bass or Flounder.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Way better than white bass. I like redfish and trout better Flounder the best! But for freshwater crappie is hard to beat. Black bass is dam good too though.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

White Bass and Catfish are what we call "Company fish". Crappie, Speckeld trout and flounder are what we call "Family fish".


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

A lot of folks don't like fish that tastes fishy (Kinda' runs contrary to common sense don't it?) and thus crappie is one of the best freshwater fish that meets their tastes.

Having grown up eating fish of all kinds in East Texas (Parents annual income was less than $20K until I was in High School so we ate what we caught and killed), AND marrying an Asian lady (Can't avoid fishy fish in my house) I have to agree that crappie is bland and does take the taste of whatever you cook it in. I still like it though, it's just not the most flavorful fish I put on my table.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *capn*  
_ Filleted crappie are very bland when fried IMO... but try this for crappie. Scale them, head them, gut them, and fry them whole. It makes a big difference and is my favorite fried fish. _

Exactly how my wife likes them, scaled gutted, head ON, slashes down the sides, salted and peppered then fried with no batter or coating (Very Asian way of cooking fish). That's what we do for our crappie and white bass with a little spicy vinegar and soy mixed on the side for dippin' (Sawsawan)

Just the other night we had herring fried this way and milkfish is a regular too, butterflied and then marinated in vinegar garlic, and black pepper (sometimes red pepper flakes added) the pan fried. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milkfish


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Lone Eagle said:


> White Bass and Catfish are what we call "Company fish". Crappie, Speckeld trout and flounder are what we call "Family fish".


darn good way of putting it!


----------



## scottmcp5 (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll take all of the crappie you guys don't want and I'll leave the whites and cats for ya!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Must be an Asian thing as my Asian friend love white bass as it taste similar to small black drum. I clean it, scale it, put sliced ginger and green onions over the top, cover it with a dome over a glass pie pan, microwave for 6 minutes, pour soy sauce over the top, and the finish it with hot olive oil.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Not sure about the Asain thing, I'm hispanic, but I like the sweet taste of White bass. I go to great lengths to cut out all of the red meat on the filets. That can make it real fishy tasting. I think this whole discussion is personal taste preference. I give away all of the speckled trout I catch. Don't really care much for it. Would rather eat a redfish or drum. Same family by the way. Crappie is perfect for dishes that are not overwhelmed with spices. Uh...I don't care for Prime Rib but I could eat Ribeyes everyday. Go figure!


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

I do agree with you on that one, when you start to cut the "sardine strip" out of a white bass fillet it makes it closer to crappie. Another fish I rather enjoy eating is yellow bass, you can tell how good the meat is going to be by holding the fillet up and if its almost transparent then its gonna be awesome, meaning the meat is cleaner.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I like both.....after eating both...they both have good taste to me without being too fishy. In my case, I usually corn meal both sides and fry them......i found both to be good tasting fish. I think catfish taste a little more fishy....so I prefer the white bass and crappie over catfish. 
then to really mess things up ...cook up a batch of white bass, crappie, and catfish....and watch it disappear....usually the guest don't mind what they are eating as long as its good.


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

bueyescowboy said:


> I like both.....after eating both...they both have good taste to me without being too fishy. In my case, I usually corn meal both sides and fry them......i found both to be good tasting fish. I think catfish taste a little more fishy....so I prefer the white bass and crappie over catfish.
> then to really mess things up ...cook up a batch of white bass, crappie, and catfish....and watch it disappear....usually the guest don't mind what they are eating as long as its good.


 X2 no matter what you have in the basket it always gets emptied.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*My .02 opinion in a now, 7 trillion dollar world..LOL*

Crappie....I am kinda like Capt...about 12" long...but when cleaning, scale, head, and then I do what my grandpa taught me about 55 yrs ago to do to crappie and perch. Make a pretty deep slice, close on both sides of the dorsal and anal fin. Then, make a crossways cut behind the two fins, kinda deep...if you have done it right, you can pinch the two fins between your thumb and the knife and lift out the two fins with all the little pin bones underneath them. Rib bones and meat left. Garlic salt, black pepper, cornmeal....cayenne pepper if you like...I do! Pan fry in 1/2 " grease. Might have to score the larger ones a couple of times.

Large white bass and small legal hybreds....Clean and season like above, but put several slices in thick part of fish, on both sides. Alum foil on cookie pan. Melted butter and juice of one lemon mixed and painted on....broil...til done, turning once. Not flounder or RF, but pretty darn good!

Later
R3F


----------

